# Deer and Wolves in Wis.



## archersflight (Oct 6, 2004)

Just a little something put together by WBH

http://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab16/meestalubba/map-gif.gif


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

Thats a coincidence... Damn wolves when is Wisconsin gonna grow a pair and open a season for these dam things?I Bowhunt alot over in Jackson County and every deer i saw was so skidish and nervous and hell i would be the same way if i was getting chased by wolves 24/7 I Shot a doe over there last bowseason and all i heard when i was dragging her out was wolves howling not even 200 yards away, thats really a good feeing... I was waiting to have a escise to stick one with my bow that night


----------



## Cage-Rager22 (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm glad someone posted this up. I am in the process right now of speaking with a legislator in trying to get a bill going on either a bucks only season for 2 or 3 seasons in designated zones, and a being able to get wolf permits.


----------



## IntegrityArcher (Feb 23, 2010)

no too hard to correlate. Can you tell us where these graphics can be found? Data source, etc?


----------



## archersflight (Oct 6, 2004)

You can go to the Wisconsin Bowhunter website, and contact the administrator (Ron) And if you ever thought of becoming a member, now would be good time. We need all the help the help we can get.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

IntegrityArcher said:


> no too hard to correlate. Can you tell us where these graphics can be found? Data source, etc?


Did somebody call me?? This will help you.

The wolf pack distribution map can be found at this link.

http://dnr.wi.gov/org/land/er/mammals/wolf/wolf_map.htm

The deer sightings map can be found here.

http://media.journalinteractive.com/images/deermap013010.jpg


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Cage-Rager22 said:


> I'm glad someone posted this up. I am in the process right now of speaking with a legislator in trying to get a bill going on either a bucks only season for 2 or 3 seasons in designated zones, and a being able to get wolf permits.


already done. This year, there will be 18 DMU's that are buck only in the Northern part of the state. Last year it was 13 units and only effected gun hunters. This year, thanks to the Wisconsin Bowhunters Association, bowhunters will carry their share of the burden of rebuilding the herd. You can read the press release here.

http://www.thewheelerreport.com/releases/mar10/mar8/0308bowhuntersdeer.pdf


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

My county falls into the lowest number seen per hour category (Manitowoc).

I have seen 5 wolves in my county.
And I am not the only one. One has been shot (that we know of) so far in our county.


----------



## w8n4fall (Mar 11, 2008)

Wolves are the reason I just bought my first pistol. I can guarentee that it will be on me everytime I go into the woods.


----------

